# Benidorm 2010



## pricejs (Dec 21, 2010)

I stumbled on this place on the beachfront of Benidorm, hidden away among the high rise hotels and apartment blocks. With a sleepy toddler in tow, I was forced to carry out walk-by urbex, and on a re-visit (minus the now sleeping toddler) my quite frankly feeble attempt at entry was thwarted by swarms of grasshoppers angry at having their siestas disturbed. No history on the place although I would guess that the apartments were built in the seventies. No spooky pool either.


----------



## godzilla73 (Dec 21, 2010)

Oooh - this takes me back. Plenty of places like this in 'dorm, especially with the nosedive in the Spanish real estate market. Thanks for sharing
GDZ


----------



## nivlac (Dec 21, 2010)

thank you,its good to see them from abroad, looking at the bricked up patio doors they are more forward in our times than people like to think,it would be good if people from abroad shared our intreast and put things on here!!! it is the world wide web!!!!! and it would be good if other peps had seen this stuff to,thank you


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 22, 2010)

I saw this back in May this year and it doesnt look like its any nearer the demo ball.


----------



## 3domfighter (Dec 28, 2010)

I remember seeing this too whilst I was there in July, They are still building in some areas but some areas are boarded up like that one as well as cleared sites just waiting for investors to rebuild. 

Benidorm is full of tagging on walls and even on the roads Its mainly the spanish tagging whilst they are visiting there version of Blackpool at the weekends.


----------

